# Book review swing like a pro



## London mike 61 (May 4, 2014)

I have been reading this book for a couple of months now and have been slowly absorbing and ingraining the teaching and drills outlined in the book , and I can now give a good review of the content.

The book is written by Dr Ralph Mann ( a scientist ) and Fred griffin ( a teacher ) who have both put all their knowledge and experience to good use in the book. The first couple of chapters introduce who they are and how they arrived at their teaching method.

All of the basics are covered in detail from the grip, set up / stance, ball position, backswing transition and downswing as well as top of the backswing and follow through. Each chapter has illustrations of good and bad actions and notes on cause and effect of these actions.

I found the book well written and easy to understand and by changing some of my bad habits to the good practices in the book I have improved my long game in the last two months more than the past five years.

This is without doubt the best teaching book I have come across .

The ISBN number is 0-7679-0236-x and costs around Â£18


----------

